# Mrg 12/12/09



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2009)

Um... pinch me? 

Blasting down untracked sections of Fall Line without any moguls, launching off rocks, and landing in knee deep fluff was pretty spectacular. So was charging hard down Chute reaching speeds that would cause even the best mogul skier in the world to wreck while launching as many cliff bands I could find (and cliffs are bigger in the early season, sweet!). This may be considering blasphemy around these parts and the mogul crew likely won't understand, but skiing these trails bump free and full of powder was simply AWESOME!!!

Pre-Christmas powder days are some of the best I experience in any given year. Even the die hard powder hounds are all too busy with family commitments and Christmas shopping to realize over a foot of untracked fresh is to be had. When I was recently asked which month is my favorite month to ski, I said December without even thinking about the answer, much to the stunned amazement of the person asking the question. I like every month for what it offers.... but no month provides so little competition for powder as the month between the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays.

So somewhere between a foot to two feet of fresh, Mad River without moguls, most trails open, no line for either chair all day, and plenty enough base to avoid any core shots or base killing nasties. Thank you, Sir--may I have another? 

Unedited video clips. Keep in mind these clips were shot later in the day. 

*Nhski:*


*Random Tele Skiers:*


----------



## JD (Dec 12, 2009)

YeeEFFINHAW!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

Very VERY nice!


----------



## polski (Dec 12, 2009)

In other words, I'm not going to regret going there tomorrow? Cool. And much appreciate the TR.

Anyone else? I'll be wearing charcoal gray helmet and shell and black pants and skis (Gotamas), with my two young sons with season passes on their arms.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2009)

polski said:


> In other words, I'm not going to regret going there tomorrow? Cool. And much appreciate the TR.
> 
> Anyone else? I'll be wearing charcoal gray helmet and shell and black pants and skis (Gotamas), with my two young sons with season passes on their arms.


Whether or not you regret it I can not say. Don't expect untracked powder, though (unless ropes get dropped or you take the initiative). There were spots starting to get thin due to skier traffic. Suffice to say we stopped because our bodies could not take it not because we felt conditions were deteriorating. But the best is definitely been hit pretty hard. That said, it certainly still is great snow and a worth while adventure and tomorrow will be better than the vast majority of non-powder days at MRG this coming season for sure.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2009)

oh man, Steve, why did I stay home today?
oh yeah, to preserve peace in the flatlands.
Sounds like a beast of a day.  Lucky you!
I hope Ullr's savin' one for me!


----------



## polski (Dec 12, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Whether or not you regret it I can not say. Don't expect untracked powder, though (unless ropes get dropped or you take the initiative). There were spots starting to get thin due to skier traffic. Suffice to say we stopped because our bodies could not take it not because we felt conditions were deteriorating. But the best is definitely been hit pretty hard. That said, it certainly still is great snow and a worth while adventure and tomorrow will be better than the vast majority of non-powder days at MRG this coming season for sure.


Expectations are set appropriately, plus I'll be there with my kids so not dialing it up to 11 anyway. I figure sloppy seconds in these kinds of conditions at MRG are bound to be in a pretty high percentile of skiing quality overall and likely the best that can be had in this region tomorrow (with Sugarbush a contender perhaps, or maybe Stowe bc). Couldn't go today because of the "peace in the flatlands" thing ;-) and am perfectly at peace with that - my time comin' any day, don't worry 'bout me, no.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2009)

polski said:


> Expectations are set appropriately, plus I'll be there with my kids so not dialing it up to 11 anyway. I figure sloppy seconds in these kinds of conditions at MRG are bound to be in a pretty high percentile of skiing quality overall and likely the best that can be had in this region tomorrow (with Sugarbush a contender perhaps, or maybe Stowe bc). Couldn't go today because of the "peace in the flatlands" thing ;-) and am perfectly at peace with that - my time comin' any day, don't worry 'bout me, no.


 
polski, If I see you on Thursday, I'll expect a full accounting!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 13, 2009)

Sweet, I can not wait to get up there. I probaby won"t get to the River until the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 13, 2009)

I am SOOOOO sore this morning. Wow. Hurts so good but damn does it hurt!


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I am SOOOOO sore this morning. Wow. Hurts so good but damn does it hurt!


Kinda late in the season for such events, eh? 
I'm not looking forward to that part of the show next week. Next week off the only goodness in the employer-mandated shutdown. 

I do remember prior years when I skied Christmas eve, the place is pretty much to yourself.
I'm gonna make the most of it!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 13, 2009)

That is why I bought Explosivs - for days like that!!! 

Unfortunately they remain in the closet.

You are the king!

Were those vids taken with the new Canon?

Well done.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2009)

hrstrat57 said:


> Were those vids taken with the new Canon?


They were shot using my Canon FS200. I am impressed with the quality so far. Looking forward to editing up some nice features this season. So far I have not really shot anything very serious.


----------

